# Next Coaster Theme ride?



## fordmike65

With all these Rollfast/Snyder bikes in SoCal, how bout we have a Rollfast Rollout Ride???  I know of at least 6 collectors with who own them in SoCal...I'm sure there are tons more that need to get dusted off & put back on the road


----------



## Freqman1

You might even see the bicycle Jesus out there with a full boogie Rollfast! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

How about in February its "bring a girl ride" you can ride a girls bike or bring your girl on a girls bike?


----------



## fordmike65

A couple guys & I have been talking about that. Mark said it's been done in the past, but I think it would be cool to do it again. I think Chris(Slick) has done it up North too.  I think his rules were either you ride a girl's bike or wear a dress. I'm afraid I may have to pick out matching heels cuz my girl already said she's not allowing me to ride any of her bikes...Think I can find something flattering for a 6'4" 265# gal??:o


----------



## tripple3

*dont do it*



fordmike65 said:


> A couple guys & I have been talking about that. Mark said it's been done in the past, but I think it would be cool to do it again. I think Chris(Slick) has done it up North too.  I think his rules were either you ride a girl's bike or wear a dress. I'm afraid I may have to pick out matching heels cuz my girl already said she's not allowing me to ride any of her bikes...Think I can find something flattering for a 6'4" 265# gal??:o




Mike, thats gross... I don't want to see you in a dress or heels.
I do have a sweet girls bike I would ride. 
My wife probably won't come because the ride is too slow and takes too long.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Yep we started that ride idea here for a February " Valentines day " ride kinda theme*



fordmike65 said:


> A couple guys & I have been talking about that. Mark said it's been done in the past, but I think it would be cool to do it again. I think Chris(Slick) has done it up North too.  I think his rules were either you ride a girl's bike or wear a dress. I'm afraid I may have to pick out matching heels cuz my girl already said she's not allowing me to ride any of her bikes...Think I can find something flattering for a 6'4" 265# gal??:o



*
You are correct - ride a ladies bicycle - OR - wear a dress .... your choice .... Slick did a ride up there too after that .... I like the idea - it has been a few years - I would say lets try to set it up again for February - The only problem is a lot of people just show up for the CYCLONE COASTER rides randomly & not every month ... so for those people - we wouldn't have a way to let them know since thousands of riders have made it out to our rides over the years ... we could post it as a " those in the know " kind of ride & no excuses for the regulars ( about 75 - 100 riders of the 150 plus that show up every month ) .... BRING IT ON & show off some of those great ladies bicycles @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride in February  .... Ride Vintage -  Frank

Pictured below is a ladies Road Master Supreme ... teaser *


----------



## CWCMAN

*CWC ride*

What about a CWC ride?


----------



## tripple3

*Theme*

July = Shelby; November = Colson; February = Ladies; Pick a dif. Month for CWC; Murray; Huffman; Elgin or who ever mfg. them at that time or side of the Mississippi....?
as long as it's Vintage??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I am all for the SHELBY INVASION rides EACH JULY - CC riders STEP UP*



tripple3 said:


> July = Shelby; November = Colson; February = Ladies; Pick a dif. Month for CWC; Murray; Huffman; Elgin or who ever mfg. them at that time or side of the Mississippi....?
> as long as it's Vintage??




*    Let me start by saying that I like the enthusiasm from our CYCLONE COASTER family .....but I need help from the family - I will post this in it's own post as well ...

    I am behind the SHELBY INVASION Ride 100% since I started the SHELBY INVASION ride & I will continue to be behind the SHELBY INVASION ride EVERY JULY as a annual migration of Shelby Bicycles & their owners @ our JULY CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides - & on a side note EVERY MONTH is a Schwinn themed ride - I am just sayin ... LOOK 

   Well off the top of my head there is A LOT work involved for those who don't understand - that I constantly am doing all year every day every month & that's why I need the CC family help & what it takes ME to get each & every one the CYCLONE COASTER rides going all year round - throw in a FREE CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet twice a year a few parades the Long Beach Marathon bicycle tour Ciclavia plus a few special events with other clubs etc. emails run the website facebook forums etc PLUS run your own business working 60-70 hours a week - Well basically - I can't do it all

   With that being said - I like the ideas from our CC riders - people on theCabe & facebook - just get more involved & help me help you - So the CYCLONE COASTER riders who talk about "themes" - POST whatever theme or whatever you are into with info for all to see with FORUM POSTS that are something like this " ELGIN EXTRAVAGANZA @ the CYCLONE COASTER ride - WHOS IN ???? " & other clever twists on words for themed ride names in the future & so on ...........

If everyone is looking for "themes" on the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides then I ask YOU to POST & PROMOTE them yourselves 

THAT'S RIGHT I'm asking CYCLONE riders to STEP UP & stand behind your ideas & themed rides & PROMOTE them here - there - everywhere YOURSELVES !!! ...    

EXAMPLE - 2 months ago @ our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride we had EIGHT or NINE Double Diamond Schwinn Motorbikes show up the ride - VERY COOL - I believe Markivpedalpusher was behind that "themed" ride - there was a post here on the forums & he called those who he knew that had such a bicycle - Perfectly executed Mark

FordMike was the one pushing the Colson Collaboration - I did what I could to help & figured out which month seemed to work for everyone from Slick & the Rolling Relics riders to our friends far & near locally & beyond - Well the Colson Collaboration is November 2nd 2014 from PORTFOLIO Coffeehouse @ 11am ( 1/2hr later due to the CC free SWAPMEET earlier in the day ) ... & that's all it takes to get your " theme " @ a CYCLONE COASTER ride ...  

Thanks for listening & Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## fordmike65

Thanks Frank! We all appreciate all the hard work & effort you put each month into making our rides a success! I'm glad that we are able to step up the fun a bit by supporting our theme rides as well. Can't wait for the Colson Collaboration Ride in a couple weeks. Hoping to see a lot of bikes otherwise tucked away in a dark room,attic or garage back on the road rolling around Long Beach for all to enjoy! I say keep the theme rides coming...I'm in for an Elgin Ride, Huffman/Dayton,Shelby...well anything! If I don't have a bike to add to the theme, I'd  be more than glad to ride someone else's bike like when I rode one of yours at the last Shelby Invasion. All other ideas are welcomed I'm sure. Thanks again Frank & Bernard for putting on such a great gathering each & every month!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Thanks Mike ... just wanted to give people a heads up .........*



fordmike65 said:


> Thanks Frank! We all appreciate all the hard work & effort you put each month into making our rides a success! I'm glad that we are able to step up the fun a bit by supporting our theme rides as well. Can't wait for the Colson Collaboration Ride in a couple weeks. Hoping to see a lot of bikes otherwise tucked away in a dark room,attic or garage back on the road rolling around Long Beach for all to enjoy! I say keep the theme rides coming...I'm in for an Elgin Ride, Huffman/Dayton,Shelby...well anything! If I don't have a bike to add to the theme, I'd  be more than glad to ride someone else's bike like when I rode one of yours at the last Shelby Invasion. All other ideas are welcomed I'm sure. Thanks again Frank & Bernard for putting on such a great gathering each & every month!




*    I just needed to let some of you  inspire others with your ride ideas - That's what this hobby is to me " Riding American History" today & I only buy what I can ride - why have it just sit around .....

    Themes are a good idea & like I said whatever bicycles you are into - talk to others on the forums here & at our CYCLONE COASTER rides & events & get some going - The riders make us what we are after all - Lets get those rare or common bicycles out for all to see -

    I like to change up my bikes each month - I ride them all & I buy new & send off the old all the time for others to enjoy - CYCLONE COASTER was a vision years ago to have a small group of local riders enjoy a ride on their favorite vintage bicycle in scenic & bicycle friendly areas to ride - When the CYCLONE group of riders reached 25-30 ... I was thinking - WOW - that's a big ride with some really cool vintage bicycles showing up - many were in the hobby years back & when life got in the way - they put the bicycles away ..... then they heard of this "new" vintage bicycle ride & it sparked the love of their bicycles & the good times started rolling so to speak again - What started out as two friends who met while enjoying the bicycle hobby continues today with new & old bicycle hobbyist alike - The largest ride counted was last year with 268 riders enjoying the day - I have been inspired by others as I guess the CYCLONE COASTER group has inspired rides all around the world - I never imagined that - but very cool indeed ... thanks everyone 

I do this for the fun & the passion I have for the bicycle hobby & when it becomes m a "job" rather than a hobby - it wouldn't be enjoyable for me - But for now it's fun & I enjoy every aspect of the bicycle hobby & it seems the more I know - the more questions I have - Ride Vintage - Frank  *


----------



## eddie bravo

Iver Johnson ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie

The ij ride is on the backburner. Im out of town then. This is a better idea since it falls on the 7th!


----------



## tripple3

So we saw a CWC theme now,: May
 Colson is in Dec
We did Rollfast: March
Shelby is July
CC Swaps are April, November, (Usually)
Whats Next??


----------



## John

need a Sears ride


----------



## fordmike65

John said:


> need a Sears ride




Been thinking of that. How does August or September work for everyone? Might get the largest group ever. Elgin, Higgins, Chief, Master, Napoleon....even Spaceliners


----------



## Jarod24

I like the Sears idea too, you guys should do Monark month also.


----------



## tripple3

Sears September!
Lets Ride those Catalog bikes.


----------



## JAF/CO

Sear's would be cool




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

John said:


> need a Sears ride






tripple3 said:


> Sears September!
> Lets Ride those Catalog bikes.
> View attachment 321044






JAF/CO said:


> Sear's would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Bring them out this September!

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-sears-september-ride.91300/


----------



## mrg

Could be a big turnout, Sears covers a big range


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

How about a MONARK MADNESS RIDE!


----------



## Freqman1

Don't forget to do a Schwinn ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Vintage Paintworx said:


> How about a MONARK MADNESS RIDE!



Exactly what I was thinking! Lets do it! Too bad March has passed by. Monark March Madness has a nice ring to it


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Freqman1 said:


> Don't forget to do a Schwinn ride! V/r Shawn




Every month is a Schwinn ride.


----------



## slick

Looks like ill have to save a lot of money to be down every month for a theme ride.


----------



## Pedal pushers

fordmike65 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! Lets do it! Too bad March has passed by. Monark March Madness has a nice ring to it



I'm down for the Monark Madness


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

fordmike65 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! Lets do it! Too bad March has passed by. Monark March Madness has a nice ring to it




SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!


----------



## fordmike65

Vintage Paintworx said:


> SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!





We should plan ahead so that more riders can get their Monarks roadworthy,no?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

fordmike65 said:


> We should plan ahead so that more riders can get their Monarks roadworthy,no?




Agreed


----------



## slick

I heard there's an EPIC Shelby ride coming in July.........

The scramble is on. Ive got a month....oh and the 4th of July Parade also.


----------



## jacob9795

Monark Madness in August if July is Shelby and September is Sears? I'm waiting for my Monark to come in the mail.


----------



## slick

I think they should be spaced out every few months or it will get old fast. 
January ? 
March Monarks
May CWC 
July Shelby
September ?
November Colson
Etc...


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> I think they should be spaced out every few months or it will get old fast.
> January ?
> March Monarks
> May CWC
> July Shelby
> September ?
> November Colson
> Etc...



Sears September


----------



## fordmike65

Forgot about planning this year's Rollfast Rollout

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/march-1st-cyclone-coasters-rollfast-rollout.68899/


----------



## Pedal pushers

fordmike65 said:


> Sears September



Good idea


----------



## Pedal pushers

Pedal pushers said:


> Good idea



I'm still dreaming of the very first bike I have been wanting. The Miss America.  
There's one out there I just know it! ☺️


----------



## slick

Pedal pushers said:


> I'm still dreaming of the very first bike I have been wanting. The Miss America.
> There's one out there I just know it! ☺️




Ty has one for sale. Not sure how much. Its fully restored already.


----------



## slick

For Sears September, you guys should just include Elgin as well. I don't think many people own Sears bikes. Oh and the fact we're running out of month to manufacturer ratio. Lol


----------



## Pedal pushers

Oh my gosh!


----------



## Pedal pushers

Pedal pushers said:


> Oh my gosh![/QUOTE
> I don't think I've met him. Is he on your page? I'd like to ask him a few questions and look at pics. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> For Sears September, you guys should just include Elgin as well. I don't think many people own Sears bikes. Oh and the fact we're running out of month to manufacturer ratio. Lol



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-sears-september-ride.91300/


----------



## Pedal pushers

Baby Pea want to go to Monark Madness...on a bike ride now. 







Vintage Paintworx said:


> How about a MONARK MADNESS RIDE!


----------



## Pedal pushers

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 324342
> Baby Pea want to go to Monark Madness...on a bike ride now.



*wants


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Forgot about planning this year's Rollfast Rollout




I cannot remember the last Huffman gathering either…


----------



## slick

The Huffmans are like the Schwinns. They're on every months ride. Lol.

September ill ride my Pacemaker if we make it down. Taking fuel and food money donations now. My paypal is.......

Lol


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> I cannot remember the last Huffman gathering either…
> View attachment 324837



Got one in the works for such a ride


----------



## Pedal pushers

Pedal pushers said:


> *wants



Here are some pics from today's LB ride. I included some from the last one too.


----------



## Pedal pushers




----------



## slick

If there is a Huffman ride, let me know. Karla found this for $20 at the local antique fair and will ride it to be on a Huffman. Lol


----------



## Pedal pushers

slick said:


> If there is a Huffman ride, let me know. Karla found this for $20 at the local antique fair and will ride it to be on a Huffman. LolView attachment 325103



Say Hello to Hildago for me! Maybe we'll see you guys at the San Francisco ride. I want to try to cross the bridge this time


----------



## Pedal pushers

Pedal pushers said:


> Say Hello to Hildago for me! Maybe we'll see you guys at the San Francisco ride. I want to try to cross the bridge this time



Sorry for getting off the subject! I'm just excited about the SF ride. I hope everyone over here can make it. So far Steve said yes


----------



## fordmike65

Pedal pushers said:


> Say Hello to Hildago for me! Maybe we'll see you guys at the San Francisco ride. I want to try to cross the bridge this time






Pedal pushers said:


> Sorry for getting off the subject! I'm just excited about the SF ride. I hope everyone over here can make it. So far Steve said yes




You could always send a private msg(convorolleyes:


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> You could always send a private msg(convorolleyes:



Hey now. So could You.


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> Hey now. So could You.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

slick said:


> I think they should be spaced out every few months or it will get old fast.
> January ?
> March Monarks
> May CWC
> July Shelby
> September ?
> November Colson
> Etc...



X2 about spacing them apart.


----------



## island schwinn

I got this all figured out.
I'll be looking for numerous brand headbadges soon,and I'll just swap them onto different bikes,because I can't afford all the different brands.


----------



## Pedal pushers

fordmike65 said:


> You could always send a private msg(convorolleyes:




Ok.


----------



## slick

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 325229
> 
> 
> Ok.





Talk all you want. Its totally fine.

 So....lets talk about the 2016 S.F. Rolling Relics ride on July 30th. New thread by itself coming soon...let me refill my cocktail first....and we shall reminisce, and dream that tomorrow morning is Saturday July 30th.......2 months from now....we ride the most beautiful city in the world. In my eyes.


----------



## Robertriley

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 324921



The photo of Steve Surfing on the Robin and the shadow photo are spectacular.


----------



## tripple3

My wife and I got engaged in San Francisco and are really looking forward to the ride.


----------



## Robertriley

JAF/CO said:


> Sear's would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I want to see more photos of the Dark Red Longtank


----------



## tripple3

Tomorrow! @Cory Hippie Mike, and @tripple3 are riding C-model Schwinns. I would like to call it now: "C-mod New Years Sunday"
@larock65 @cyclingday @markivpedalpusher @TWBikesnstripes @cyclonecoaster.com @mrg @Vintage Paintworx @HANDLE BAR HORDER @Robertriley sorry about not thinking of it sooner; I don't know how many are even showing up but we're riding there, so come on out and spread the word.


----------



## Cory

tripple3 said:


> Tomorrow! @Cory Hippie Mike, and @tripple3 are riding C-model Schwinns. I would like to call it now: "C-mod New Years Sunday"
> @larock65 @cyclingday @markivpedalpusher @TWBikesnstripes @cyclonecoaster.com @mrg @Vintage Paintworx @HANDLE BAR HORDER @Robertriley sorry about not thinking of it sooner; I don't know how many are even showing up but we're riding there, so come on out and spread the word.
> View attachment 403369View attachment 403370



I got my C model picked put for our 50 mile ride tomorrow [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## Pedal pushers




----------



## Pedal pushers

It's such a beautiful day.


----------



## fordmike65

Been thinking about getting a Monark theme ride together. Was gonna shoot for March, but the 626 Golden Road Ride is the same day as the Coasters. How does a Monark May Ride sound? Ive seen a lot of nice Monarks throughout the year here in Long Beach. Be great to see them all together


----------



## Robertriley

We need a sticky Post in the event area for the different themes that we already have on the Coasters ride and what months they are


----------



## Jarod24

fordmike65 said:


> Been thinking about getting a Monark theme ride together. Was gonna shoot for March, but the 626 Golden Road Ride is the same day as the Coasters. How does a Monark May Ride sound? Ive seen a lot of nice Monarks throughout the year here in Long Beach. Be great to see them all together




I'd be down for sure


----------



## Pedal pushers

........

View attachment 403


----------



## Jrodarod

My daughter and I had a great time at the ride today.. what a little trooper. Up until 2:30am and got up to ride with dad. That's my girl!


----------



## Pedal pushers

Good times.


----------



## the2finger

Let's do Monark I'll bring my green stone


----------



## Robertriley

Pedal pushers said:


> View attachment 403838 Good times.



Marty was on the BB again?  Was this today?


----------



## the2finger

I like the B&W photos


----------



## fordmike65

Robertriley said:


> Marty was on the BB again?  Was this today?



Yup


----------



## Robertriley

fordmike65 said:


> Yup



It's good to see him on it


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Hat's off to the west coast collectors,, You definitely ride your bikes as apposed to us east coasters. At least most of us


----------



## fordmike65

ivrjhnsn said:


> Hat's off to the west coast collectors,, You definitely ride your bikes as apposed to us east coasters. At least most of us



All you gotta do is get on and ride[emoji6]


----------



## Pedal pushers

Robertriley said:


> Marty was on the BB again?  Was this today?



Yes


----------



## 37fleetwood

ivrjhnsn said:


> Hat's off to the west coast collectors,, You definitely ride your bikes as apposed to us east coasters. At least most of us



we will be expecting you at the next Iver ride...


----------



## fordmike65

37fleetwood said:


> we will be expecting you at the next Iver ride...



Maybe we'll have 3 riders? Wait, Don left us!


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'd say go for the Monark theme, but you might want to provide a few bikes with wagons and baskets to gather pieces as they break along the way...:eek:


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

37fleetwood said:


> I'd say go for the Monark theme, but you might want to provide a few bikes with wagons and baskets to gather pieces as they break along the way...:eek:



......


----------



## fordmike65

37fleetwood said:


> I'd say go for the Monark theme, but you might want to provide a few bikes with wagons and baskets to gather pieces as they break along the way...:eek:



We've ridden the poop out of our Monarks without any issues, so no worries here. See you in May!


----------



## the2finger

I'll have bofa my stones there


----------



## tripple3

February 4 Cyclone Coaster Theme is Huffman Repatriation Ride
Or ride a girl's bike. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/t...coaster-ride-updated-feb-4-2018.119827/page-3


----------



## tripple3

Is it Too late to call for the CWC Bikes to roll out for May 6 ?
Some folks wanted the shirts printed again...
Also the CC Swap early that a.m. at the PIKE

@CWCMAN @39zep @fordmike65 @cyclonecoaster.com @cyclingday


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> Is it Too late to call for the CWC Bikes to roll out for May 6 ?
> Some folks wanted the shirts printed again...
> Also the CC Swap early that a.m. at the PIKE
> 
> @CWCMAN @39zep @fordmike65 @cyclonecoaster.com @cyclingday
> View attachment 786338 View attachment 786337



Jeff, Eddie and I have been discussing it. Not for May tho. That's the CC swap and the CT ride.


----------



## tripple3

fordmike65 said:


> Jeff, Eddie and I have been discussing it. Not for May tho. That's the CC swap and the CT ride.



OK; maybe I'l get some shirts printed to sell at the swap.
LMK I like CWC too.


----------



## CWCMAN

fordmike65 said:


> Jeff, Eddie and I have been discussing it. Not for May tho. That's the CC swap and the CT ride.




I was kind of hoping that Jeff would take the handle on promoting the next CWC ride if and when it happens. I have casually mentioned it to him.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I propose JUNE 3rd for the CWC ride ... The CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is May 6th - which makes it tough to theme it as well since people want to bring stuff to sell & not worry about a theme too - So JUNE 3rd sound good ?? thanks .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## fordmike65

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I propose JUNE 3rd for the CWC ride ... The CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is May 6th - which makes it tough to theme it as well since people want to bring stuff to sell & not worry about a theme too - So JUNE 3rd sound good ?? thanks .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *




We're in!


----------



## Freqman1

tripple3 said:


> OK; maybe I'l get some shirts printed to sell at the swap.
> LMK I like CWC too.



Have Mike do up a Bug Eye and I'm in for a shirt. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> Have Mike do up a Bug Eye and I'm in for a shirt. V/r Shawn



_After_ I get my Colson shirt done. Pretty sure Marc means he'll print up some more of the last ride's shirts.


----------



## Freqman1

fordmike65 said:


> _After_ I get my Colson shirt done. Pretty sure Marc means he'll print up some more of the last ride's shirts.



Ok I'm down with a Clipper shirt! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> Ok I'm down with a Clipper shirt! V/r Shawn



Artwork is about 2/3rds done featuring Marty's 36 Commander & John's 38 Imperial.


----------



## tripple3

CWC Shirts are done.
Bring out your Cleveland Welding Co. bike June 3rd to Long Beach; Let's Ride!


----------

